# Kerzel Hit and Miss finally finished



## creast (Apr 27, 2014)

After over 18 months of stopping and starting on this project (I think), it is finally finished.
I didn't do a progress log unfortunately but here is the finished engine.
Its not up to the standard of many of the engines showcased here but I am pleased with it, especially as it caused me so many headaches which with the help of members here I managed to overcome.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh4ZdEkgaXs[/ame]


----------



## BaronJ (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Creast,

Looks and sounds good.  I like the valve mechanism. It looks to be very positive in action.

I've yet to build an engine !  But I will, I will, I will.


----------



## creast (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Baron,
Hey, you will build an engine I am sure . Soon??
Thanks for you kind comments.


Rich


----------



## weez (Apr 27, 2014)

Creast,  your Kerzel looks great and runs even better.  You have it running perfectly with one hit in between misses.  Well done.


----------



## ozzie46 (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks and sounds great Rich.  This ones on my "to do " list also.

  Whats neaxt on the agenda?


 Ron


----------



## Path (Apr 28, 2014)

Very nice ... I really like the soft running. 
Sounds great and looks terrific.

Will be following your next project (hope you do a log  ).

Pat H


----------



## creast (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Guys,
I will definitely make sure I do a log of the Vega V twin. God knows how long that will take though .
I tend to build my parts during lunch breaks (workshop better than mine!) and after work if I can get time so it is a bit piece meal.
I really envy some of you guys with such fab equipment.. mind you... you do need the time to do it too which is always a juggling act for me but I ALWAYS make some time!

Cheers guys!

Rich


----------



## Ogaryd (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice job Rich, She looks & runs great. Congratulations, Gary


----------



## misfitsailor (Apr 30, 2014)

What a fine engine you have built! A really great runner, too.


----------



## dreeves (Apr 30, 2014)

Man she runs and looks great. Something to be very proud of.

Dave


----------



## xpylonracer (May 1, 2014)

Nice work and the engine runs sweetly, hope mine runs as well when completed.

Emge


----------



## Looper7 (May 1, 2014)

Nice engine it's amazing what you can get done one part at a time.


Jeff Hickenlooper


----------

